# STOLEN BICYCLE ALERT -- Long Beach CA -- 2/5/17 -- JC Higgins Colorflow Ladies



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 6, 2017)

*This is a first at our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride in the 10+ years we've been doing this ride - I can't stress enough to everyone - BRING A LOCK - something small - I call them a "Keep people honest lock" - just something to keep a bicycle from walking away by locking it to another riders bicycle - It's just devastating to come back to a empty spot where your well cared for prized bicycle was 

Well unfortunately a person needed this bicycle more than it's owner yesterday after our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - where the theme was "ride a ladies bicycle or wear a skirt" - The bicycle was in a line up of around 20 bicycles - some locked - some not - but since we were right next to the bicycles it seemed a impossible thought of someone walking away with one as we all ate lunch - I guess some of the group saw a odd "diversion" is what we are referring to it as now - when a light skinned black man in his early 20's laid his white with green headtube & green fender tipped modern beach cruiser bicycle down on the ground next to his target - the Colorflow - then he walked away & the people that saw him do this watched what his odd behavior was up to - well a second guy then grabbed the bicycle and went the other way - After the theft was clear - the first guy went back for his bicycle and left - about 10 minutes later the theft was realized when someone noticed the bike was not in the line up anymore - WTF - A**HOLE thieves are lurking & are opportunist who a getting more bold in their ways 

- Thieves don't think of anything but getting cash for all their wrong doings - flip quick - I doubt they even know values of what they grab - to them it's quick cash - PLEASE KEEP YOU EYES & EARS OPEN FOR THIS VERY UNIQUE ORIGINAL JC HIGGINS BICYCLE - This is one of the best in the hobby - Lets us all work together to find Martyn's bicycle - PLEASE CHECK YOUR LOCAL PAWN SHOPS _ THRIFT STORES _ BICYCLE SHOPS _ SWAPMEETS _ CAR SHOWS _ LOCAL NETWORKS _ BICYCLE FORUMS _ FACEBOOK _ CRAIGSLIST - This bicycle will turn up - not many around - If you see it just put another bicycle lock on it - call the police - the person with the bicycle is not necessarily the bike thief - they might be a good person who purchased it not knowing it was stolen - get the police involve & sort it out with them - grab the images of this bike for your smart phone or device so you can compare the nicks & scratches on the original paint & decals which will be proof it's the same bicycle - 

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR HELP ON GETTING THE WORD OUT TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW - Ride Vintage - Frank 




*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 15, 2017)

NEW PICS TO SHARE ... SHARE THESE PLEASE ...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 20, 2017)

It'll be also useful to look for parts of this bike on ebay.


----------



## catfish (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## vincev (Feb 20, 2017)

I keep checking CL


----------



## Zuni13 (Jun 27, 2017)

Martyn should contact me at his earliest opportunity.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2017)

Zuni13 said:


> Martyn should contact me at his earliest opportunity.



Tag Martyn @Fltwd57


----------



## tech549 (Jun 27, 2017)

Zuni13 said:


> Martyn should contact me at his earliest opportunity.



do you have a tip on the stolen bike?????


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 27, 2017)

Zuni13 said:


> Martyn should contact me at his earliest opportunity.




Thanks Vic, Erick @FULLYLOADED gave me the heads up last night... I'll be in touch with you later today.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 27, 2017)

Was it on Facebook? Cause I saw one for sale and within seconds it was gone and the page deleted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2017)

I hope this means there is some light at the end of the tunnel and we get a good news story. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Jun 27, 2017)

What's the deal-e-oh? Have the blood hounds been released?


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 27, 2017)

Patience kids... Rest assured the news is good and I will update everyone in a few days with developments. Stay tuned and watch this space...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 27, 2017)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 27, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> Patience kids... Rest assured the news is good and I will update everyone in a few days with developments. Stay tuned and watch this space...



Thats awsome martyn, good deal brother!


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 27, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 425342




That shirt only says kill? Don't we eat them too or is that just understood?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 27, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> That shirt only says kill? Don't we eat them too or is that just understood?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No, you don't eat garbage.


----------



## kreika (Jun 27, 2017)

These guys are ruthless on bike thieves.


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> No, you don't eat garbage.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 27, 2017)

I got a JC Higgins for that dirt bag!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 27, 2017)

7.62x63 baby!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> I got a JC Higgins for that dirt bag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kwoodyh said:


> 7.62x63 baby!




I've got a 12g Higgins if you need backup


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 27, 2017)

There is NO WAY you will not bust out in hysterics laughing at....






But dang!  How SAD? that it's that easy to bait a thief?  what's wrong with the world?


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 27, 2017)

Might need the 12 if we have to breech a door? Good thinking!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 27, 2017)

Disclaimer for the NSA no actual bike thieves were harmed during this post of purely hypothetical actions conducted by said CABE members in posts mentioned above.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 27, 2017)

Okay we're clear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Jun 27, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> There is NO WAY you will not bust out in hysterics laughing at....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Check out the bait bikes on the downhill sidewalk on the city streets. Ouch that's gotta hurt.


----------



## vincev (Jun 27, 2017)

On the serious side.The next time you put grips on your bike roll up a paper with your SSI number and insert it into the handlebars.Good proof if you see your bike somewhere and have to get the police involved.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 28, 2017)

vincev said:


> On the serious side.The next time you put grips on your bike roll up a paper with your SSI number and insert it into the handlebars.Good proof if you see your bike somewhere and have to get the police involved.



This is a wonderful idea! Gonna do this from now on.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 28, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> This is a wonderful idea! Gonna do this from now on.



Then you have to worry about identity thieves.maybe just the last 4 digits would work.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 28, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Then you have to worry about identity thieves.maybe just the last 4 digits would work.



Thought about that as I posted, could do that, or just add few random numbers in fore and aft to make it look like a random sequence of numbers.


----------



## vincev (Jun 28, 2017)

yup,any type of proof would work.In todays world probably not your SSI number.anymore. Make it something you can tell the authorities what is in the bars would work.Thieves do not remove grips and look for things in the bars.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 28, 2017)

stop telling all the thieves are secrets!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 28, 2017)

Special thanks to Vic @Zuni13 for finding the bike and thanks also to Erick @FULLYLOADED for putting us in touch. Great seeing you yesterday Vic!!


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 28, 2017)

Just Glad u got it back Martyn

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Jun 28, 2017)

Are you allowed to disclose what actually went down?


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 28, 2017)

Details,pics,more,more.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 29, 2017)

What a great ending to a heartache. I seriously am in disbelief. So happy this turned out to be a good story in the end, I think we all kinda had our heads slung low on the ride and drive home that afternoon. So happy for you. Now Liz and Luisa get to try her out. [emoji4]


----------



## tech549 (Jun 29, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> Special thanks to Vic @Zuni13 for finding the bike and thanks also to Erick @FULLYLOADED for putting us in touch. Great seeing you yesterday Vic!!



that's it?sure would like to hear how you got it back,a good outcome for once.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 29, 2017)

Awww, come on, I have to know more! Glad it was returned.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm hoping you seen the guy riding it, took off running, drop kicked him off of it and rode away laughing sticking him the bird.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 29, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Thought about that as I posted, could do that, or just add few random numbers in fore and aft to make it look like a random sequence of numbers.




Or how about just your name?? no need for social, DL or banking numbers.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 29, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> Special thanks to Vic @Zuni13 for finding the bike and thanks also to Erick @FULLYLOADED for putting us in touch. Great seeing you yesterday Vic!!




Good to hear, I hope it was returned in the same condition!!


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 29, 2017)

How was the bike recovered?


----------



## SLM (Jun 29, 2017)

GPS tile in the tank might have helped !  I keep watching for it !


----------



## Zuni13 (Jun 29, 2017)

Retrouvailles!
It was a good day, @Fltwd57


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 29, 2017)

See the "Stolen Bicycle Found" story posted by Frank @cyclonecoaster.com  here....

http://www.cyclonecoaster.com

Thanks Frank!


----------

